# MD, Wash DC and NoVa.



## Trblmkr (Mar 8, 2013)

Just looking to find some like minded photographers that want to get out on the weekends and take pictures.  Learn from each other, share locations, explore the area.  I enjoy going out, but sometimes the places I chose are not what I would consider "without risk" at 4am in the morning.  I've started putting together a list of things I want to start doing as the weather warms up.  If you're interested... send me a PM

Thanks for looking


----------



## Trblmkr (Mar 31, 2013)

guess we don't have a whole lot of people in the area wanting to do photowalks.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 31, 2013)

I know there are a few groups on meetup.com that do these. I am in NOVA, but, due to a lot of recent surgery, can't get out to do walks just yet, maybe by the end of summer when things start to cool down, and the tourists start to thin out.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 31, 2013)

I go out a lot when they are specific demonstrations, parades, etc.
I will surely go to July 4th parade and I'd be happy to participate in something then or before.


----------



## Trblmkr (Mar 31, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> I know there are a few groups on meetup.com that do these. I am in NOVA, but, due to a lot of recent surgery, can't get out to do walks just yet, maybe by the end of summer when things start to cool down, and the tourists start to thin out.



Thanks for the suggesting on Meetup.


----------

